
Another Travel Ban: IRS Moves to Revoke Passports for Unpaid Taxes - warsaw
http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2017/02/02/another-travel-ban-irs-moves-to-revoke-passports-for-unpaid-taxes/#ce2fdc17df64
======
speakfrankly
so the president could be evicted from his own country

